# Temporary Accommodation 7th of Sept for 2 weeks - 1 month



## alexiacs (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello Melbournians! My partner and I are moving back to Melbourne, we will be arriving in Melbourne Sept 7th and we need a temporary room to stay for around 2 weeks. I'm 28, Indonesian born Australian citizen, my partner is 29 and he is French. We are neat, sociable, and easy going. We can pay $230-240 a week. Preferably somewhere inner city/zone 1. If you have a room or know someone with a spare room, please PM me  thanks!


----------

